# X-Trail Bug Shield



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Has anyone seen one of these or knows who makes them?

If you have, let us know where we can get them from.

The perfect protection for off-road and highway driving


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone seen one of these or knows who makes them?
> 
> ...


You might want to reconsider installing one of those shields. The problem is that dirt, dust, etc tends to get stuck under those shields...and eventually it scratches the covered parts...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks, but I intend using it only when it's required and I'd rather clean the excess dust and dirt that might get there, than scrub the bugs-off, which is a pain in the butt and might damage the paintwork even more.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Jalal, how about getting the clear protective adhesive made by 3M? They make some strips you can cut to fit the shape of your bonnet.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> Jalal, how about getting the clear protective adhesive made by 3M? They make some strips you can cut to fit the shape of your bonnet.


Yeah I know I can do that if I run-out of options, but this product looks much neater.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Colgan*

Hi guys..

Here is the response for all of you from Colgan Custom Bras whom I contacted for you...

"If at all possible just have everyone that you know that wants a bra for
that vehicle to give us a call at 1-800-447-2727 ext 22 or 36. We would
place them on the request list and if the designer decides to make an
application we will get back to as soon as possible. If you do not here
from us within a month or so give us a call or email us.

Thank you 

Franky"

I am going to call!!!

Stephen


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Here is the response for all of you from Colgan Custom Bras whom I contacted for you...
> 
> ...


I didn't go this route. Instead I had a 3M Stone Guard Sheild applied to the front 6" of the hood and the front of the mirrors. It's much nicer than a bug sheild and provides equal protection IMO.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

SCHESBH said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> Here is the response for all of you from Colgan Custom Bras whom I contacted for you...
> 
> ...



Thanks Stephen, where is this company located?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> I didn't go this route. Instead I had a 3M Stone Guard Sheild applied to the front 6" of the hood and the front of the mirrors. It's much nicer than a bug sheild and provides equal protection IMO.


Yes, but does it cover your front grille as well?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Info requested - Colgan*



aussietrail said:


> Thanks Stephen, where is this company located?




http://www.colgancustom.com/


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Yes, but does it cover your front grille as well?


Nope. Touche.


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

*Deflectors*

Hi All,

I am interested window deflectors for the hood and doors but Stephen had mentioned that there are multiple types...

Stephen,
You mentioned there are two sizes or profiles for the door/window deflectors.
Are they both from Nissan? (sorry if we've been over this already)

As well, I believe I've seen different types/profiles for the hood deflector?

Do you have part numbers?
I do have numbers for one set of deflectors but don't know which profile theyare...

Anyone know of any other after market deflectors?

Thanks,

Martin


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Starbucky said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am interested window deflectors for the hood and doors but Stephen had mentioned that there are multiple types...
> 
> ...


Hi Martin,

Yes, there 2 type of window deflectors, one is the slim-line similar to what Stephen has on his exy and the other one is the chunky which is only made for the front windows (similar to what I have on my exy) both are made by nissan.

Maxdax in Singapore sells aftermarket slim-line window deflectors.

http://www.maxdax.com/index.php?p=nissan_x-trail

In regards to the bonnet protector, nissan sells them in clear and smoked/dark colour. The part number can been seen here:

http://www.parrynissan.com.au/Accessories/xtrail.htm

There is an aftermarket bonnect protector available from New Zealand who makes them, and they look exactly as the one Stephen got on his car. The price for this bonnet protector is 64 EURO.

http://www.airplex.co.nz/photos/photo92.jpg 

Good luck


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Why anybody told me to look at the background, the wall, the pole & the flag hanging there & specially the electricity device???? It's a classic Mexican Scene.


Yes Jalal, it's a Mexican exty, As I've told you by PM, I asked the guy selling the X-T, Where did he get the bug shield, hope He'll answer soon.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Why anybody told me to look at the background, the wall, the pole & the flag hanging there & specially the electricity device???? It's a classic Mexican Scene.
> 
> 
> Yes Jalal, it's a Mexican exty, As I've told you by PM, I asked the guy selling the X-T, Where did he get the bug shield, hope He'll answer soon.


Hi Manuel,

Your attention to detail must be 100% times better than mine, apart from seeing a wall and the sexy exy with a bra, I can't see any flags or electricity devices in that pic 

I only knew it was a Mexican exy, because I found this xtrail selling on a Mexican eBay site.

I hope the seller gets back to you with the information soon 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## skytop (Jul 31, 2005)

*Film protector is far from perfect protection*

I had the 3M protectant film on my C4S. It worked well...most of the time, but.....

On the I-95 interstate, I got nailed twice on the hood with stones that struck at skew angles tearing right through the 3m film and chipping the paint. Ohhhh, did those chips hurt! Right on top where I could always see them.

The film is good but don't think for a moment that it stops edgy stones. Only the real padded mask can achieve that. On my current truck, I am using the Colgan original two piece bra. It really protects. One must carefully remove it periodically to clean the underside of any possible debris that gets in so that your paint does not get scuffed. This is a super minor incovenience in exchange for real protection.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Jalal, you seem much more energetic when it comes to protecting your X, so I think the topic of this old thread is good for you. I had one of these things for an old Honda Accord. For me it was a bit of a pain. Taking it off and reinstalling it a few times made it loose in areas where it shouldn't, and continuously tight in areas where it should've become loose. And I get lazy sometimes. When I didn't take it off for a while, I didn't like what I saw when I did. Seeing as how the 3M thing might not be the best, this old solution might be the way to go.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes Tim, if only I get my hands on it. I can't find the exy bra anywhere (I even looked in the womens section at the major retail stores) hehehe 

During my latest off-road trip I realised how important it is to have this type of protection.

When it comes to protecting my exy, I wont get lazy at all LOL

The search continues.


----------



## Cantum (Jun 12, 2005)

I picked up a pair of nasty stone chips at 2500km. Faced with the $300 hood repaint, I chose to take my time, and patch the chips. As far as stone chip repairs go, it turned out pretty good, but I bought one of the Nissan Bug deflectors ($80) to protect the hood in the future. It took me rougly 1/2 hour to install, and was simple.

I've taken two big stones off the deflector since, and it's done the job so far.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Cantum,

Yes, I have the bonnet/hood protector, but it's still not enough when I go off-road and the stones are flying towards me from other cars. I also want to protect my front grill, bumper and head-lights at the same time and the bra seems like the perfect solution.


----------

